# kate z obsługą ftp

## pag-r

Używam kate do edycji plików na różnych ftp. Jednak jako środowisko wybrałem fluxbox'a bo cenie sobie jego przejrzystość. Testowałem jakiś czas kde, ale nie spodobało mi się, więc postanowiłem usunąć całość kde a pozsotawić jedynie kate. I mam kate ale bez obsługi vfs :/. Jaki pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za komunikacje z serwerami? Co dziwne pod quanta obsługa ftp działa dobrze, ale jakiś niewygodny jest ten edytor. Może to kwestia przyzwyczajenia, ale mam właśnie taki problem. Nie wiem czy to zależy od flag, czy jakichś pakietów 'kio'.

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj doinstalować kdebase-kioslaves.

----------

## SlashBeast

net-fs/curlftpfs file system for accessing ftp hosts based on FUSE

lub

sys-fs/sshfs-fuse Fuse-filesystem utilizing the sftp service.

Moim zdaniem to wygodniejszy sposób na zdalny dostęp.

----------

## pag-r

juz sam nie wiem, czy tak namieszalem, ale kioslaves nie pomoglo a fuse nie moge zainstalować, bo dostaję błąd, o braku odpowiedniej funkcji włączonej w kernelu. :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Włącz fuse w kernelu. CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

----------

## pag-r

hmm, a innej opcji nie ma? kiedyś używałem bez fuse i wszystko działało. zachciało mi się odinstalować kde4.2 i się sypneło :/.

----------

## SlashBeast

uzywales sshfs-fuse bez fuse i dzialalo ?

----------

## dziadu

Miał na myśli kio-slaves.

Spróbuj spytać na forum kde albo wejdź na freenode'a i kanał #kde

----------

